# the most powerful psykers?



## MontytheMighty

Does anyone have a good idea of who were/are the most powerful psykers in the 40k universe out of all the races?

I can think of the following

The Emperor









Magnus the Red









Malcador









I'm guessing the rest are all Eldar?


----------



## Prince Endymion

In order of power, I would say Its probably something like this

Emperor of Mankind (Even after the HH)
The Chaos Gods (In whatever order)
The Mighiest Eldar Farseers (Eldrad etc)
Magnus the Red
Malcador (But he's dead so it doesn't realy matter)
Tigurius 
Ahriman
Mephiston

From here it realy breaks up IMO.

There is no solid fact to base this on, just fluff, and sinse GW isn't keen on keeping such a list, its unlikely we'll ever get a master list.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Prince Endymion said:


> In order of power, I would say Its probably something like this
> 
> Emperor of Mankind (Even after the HH)
> The Chaos Gods (In whatever order)
> The Mighiest Eldar Farseers (Eldrad etc)
> Magnus the Red
> Malcador (But he's dead so it doesn't realy matter)
> Tigurius
> Ahriman
> Mephiston
> 
> From here it realy breaks up IMO.
> 
> There is no solid fact to base this on, just fluff, and sinse GW isn't keen on keeping such a list, its unlikely we'll ever get a master list.


interesting...it's rather odd that human shamans could pour their essence into the emperor, thereby creating a god-like being, and the Eldar never decided to do something similar...heck why doesn't the Imperium round up a couple thousand psykers and create get them to turn themselves into another emperor?


----------



## DeathTyrant

Maybe that kind of ritual is unknown to them, ancient lost knowledge.

The Emperor did it tens of thousands of years ago, perhaps no one else knows how.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Prince Endymion said:


> In order of power, I would say Its probably something like this
> 
> Emperor of Mankind (Even after the HH)
> The Chaos Gods (In whatever order)
> The Mighiest Eldar Farseers (Eldrad etc)
> Magnus the Red
> Malcador (But he's dead so it doesn't realy matter)
> Tigurius
> Ahriman
> Mephiston
> 
> From here it realy breaks up IMO.
> 
> There is no solid fact to base this on, just fluff, and sinse GW isn't keen on keeping such a list, its unlikely we'll ever get a master list.


It all depends on how you would rate Psykers yourself. I mean some Psykers strictly only have Farseeing and Scrying abilites whilst others might only have 'Laser beam'(!) powers. 

Also you can't really count the Warp Gods as 'Psykers' to-be-honest. They are the stuff of Warp energy in itself, masters of the warp, and sustained by the material realm. But even if you did want to include them into such a list I wouldn't rate them as lower than the Emperor. 

Anyway, that aside I think its a given that the Emperor is the most powerful Psyker in the galaxy (Warp Beings aside).

Out of the known Psykers I would suggest Magnus the Red trailing behind him a bit.

Following those two its a bit more complex than a simple list in my opinion.


----------



## killmaimburn

Despite what may be in codices, and skipping over the Chaos Gods, I think its something like this.

God-Emperor of Mankind
Magnus the Red, Daemon Primarch of Tzeentch
-Insert other psychic primarchs here, but Magnus is the one most famed for his power-
Alpha-plus rogue psykers
Ahriman
Eldrad + various Eldar
Typhus
Tigurius / Mephiston / Ezekiel
Inquisitors + sanctioned psykers thereof


----------



## Ben Bunker

Wate sort of powers woud the Emporer have.


----------



## killmaimburn

Every sort. He can predict the future, blast fools to ash with psychic force, read minds, pulp brains, create primarchs, banish daemons, guide humanity through the warp, obliterate souls, and generally be awesome, etc.


----------



## Sethis

Sorry, Eldrad beats the snot out of every human psyker apart from the Emperor.

Ranking him below Magnus the Red is an unfortunate mistake, ranking him below Ahriman is amusing and ranking him below rogue psykers is frankly insulting. Magnus couldn't alter his own fate, never mind that of his entire race.

Eldrad *caused* Armageddon, defeated the second rise of the Necrons, and single-handedly defeated Abbadon's Blackstone Fortress above the planet Cadia, and by extension saving the entire system and possibly the galaxy from the 13th Black Crusade.

He can see not only the future of the Eldar race, Humanity and Dante's pet cat "Tiddles", he can manipulate your destiny so that your skull rests more comfortably underneath his boot when he strides across the bodies of an Imperial Army he annihilated that afternoon. 

@ Monty: "it's rather odd that human shamans could pour their essence into the emperor, thereby creating a god-like being, and the Eldar never decided to do something similar..."

You ever heard of Slaanesh? You ever wonder where s/he came from? Right. :laugh:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I think Eldrad would only rank below the Emperor, considering how long he was around and the profound effect he has had on the whole galaxy. Of the humans, it is well established fluff that Malcador was second in strength only to the Emperor, quite a ways ahead of Magnus.

Also, people are mentioning Tigurius and Mephiston, but if you want to talk about Librarians, Njal Stormcaller looks even more powerful than either. Even in 2nd Ed he was one of the most powerful characters in the game.

This opens up the whole debate about the classes of psyker. In some of the BL novels, particularly the Eisenstein novels they talk about rogue alpha class psykers who are way more powerful than even the strongest librarian or astropath, and laid waste to whole systems, such as the Apex twins. I know someone on another site, the Conclave I think, came to a very logical conclusion that the most powerful trained Imperial psyker was only a gamma or delta class, as anything more powerful was simply uncontrollable, and too open to corruption by the warp.


----------



## killmaimburn

The strongest HUMAN psyker is gamma or delta. Space marines, primarchs, and certain exceptional individuals (malcador, emperor) are higher. Alpha-Plus rogue psykers have more raw force than even eldrad...when did eldrad psychically obliterate a battle-titan all on his lonesome, as alpha-plus psykers are described as doing? I don't recall the quote but I think its in the apocalypse book or somewhere and says they can destroy a planet with as much effort as snapping their fingers. And again, I never read eldrad as being a massively potent psyker in terms of sheer force, but in subtlety and skill. He can read the strands of fate better than even, perhaps, the emperor could, but I think that in a straight up psychic duel of power to power he would lose to ahriman or an alpha plus. Ahriman, btw, strikes me as lower than an alpha plus in pure strength but stronger again in cunning and knowledge and experience. Eldrad wins on those, but not on power.
And I'm unaware of Njal's fluff so forgive me for exlcuding him. Mephiston released all his psychic potential through conquering the black rage and so is very powerful and mentally strong. Tigurius survived contacting the hive mind and retained his sanity. Ezekiel, in addition to pwning a warboss on his own, can read minds perfectly.


----------



## Fungus

there are only four alpha grade psykers confirmed. and they are 
1. The Emperor
2. Magnus the red
3. The alpha twins
4. Ahriman
All the others are beta grade at best









whats the difference between huron and guilliman?... Huron admits hes a tyrant


----------



## revenant13

i would have to say magnus is more poweful than malcador since the original position of sitting on the golden throne was to be for magnus. when malcador did it he was drained into a dry husk and died.

my only argument to Khorne's Fist is that while it does seem logical-ish (the whole delta class being the highest a trained Imperial can become) towards the mid/end of _Hereticus_ Eisenhorn said Ravenor started as a delta class psyker back when he was an apprentice but by that point in the book he was definitely much more powerful than a delta class.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Sethis said:


> You ever heard of Slaanesh? You ever wonder where s/he came from? Right. :laugh:


yes, humans got a god-like entity to protect them against the horrors of the universe, and the Eldar got.........Slaanesh

and all this talk about how powerful rogue alpha plus psykers are, wouldn't all the rogue alpha plus psykers be slaves of chaos, nothing but conduits with no free will?


----------



## Innsmouth

There's a lot about the nature of psykers that is unclear. What exactly are Dark Eldar Psykers like, where do the old ones fall into this and does the Hive Mind qualify in the semantics of the question? Does the nature of the Emperor as a psyker parallel the Chaos gods enough to disqualify them. I believe that the Emperor is more powerful than anyone of them and even rivals them combined.


----------



## Sethis

Power means nothing without control.

Magnus had no control. (See what happened to him?)

Ahriman had no control. (See what happened to the 1k Sons?)

Rogue Psykers have no control. (Being conduits, rather than self contained individuals)

Eldrad has control. (Of most of the galaxy  )

Being able to destroy a planet at will is nothing compared to the power to alter the future so that an individual/race never existed. You would never have a "1v1 Psychic Duel" with Eldrad, because he would already have manipulated you into being possessed by Chaos/dying on another battlefield/being in another part of the galaxy. :biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Sethis said:


> Being able to destroy a planet at will is nothing compared to the power to alter the future so that an individual/race never existed. You would never have a "1v1 Psychic Duel" with Eldrad, because he would already have manipulated you into being possessed by Chaos/dying on another battlefield/being in another part of the galaxy. :biggrin:


Very good point. I think Eldrad wouldn't lower himself to take part in something as crude as a one on one battle of wills. If he sees you as a threat, Eldrad has already decided your fate centuries before you are born.


----------



## Talos

As Eldrad is dead does he count any more ?
Also yea he started the war of Armaggedon but is it really that hard to trick a ork into attacking a world ? Yes he can read the future very well and using it to his advantage but in sheer power he is very low down.
Also how do Magnus and Ahirman not have control, is it just because they fell to chaos.
As Chaos is the power of the psykers I would have to say that surely the Lords of Change are more powerful than most psykers.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234

well here is what an alpha plus psyker is for all those scratching their heads and wondering.

quoted from lexicanum:
"Uncontained, Alpha-Plus psykers represent an immediate and catastrophic threat to the Imperium. In theory, there is nothing that a trained Alpha-Plus psyker cannot accomplish through force of will; from snapping a Titan in half to summoning a legion of Greater Daemons. Representing such a great danger, the Inquisition usually executes Alpha-Plus psykers on sight unless the possibility for capture is nearly assured. Although extreme examples of even this classification The Emperor of Mankind and the Gods of Chaos might be concidered psykers of this magnitude."

so i think anyone of that rediculous raw power would be right up there. the only people close to that other than the mentioned above would be magnus and at a stretch ahriman. i don't think eldrad would be as i think his power is more in the real area's of cunning and manipulation and since this the most powerful psykers thread i don't think he cuts it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

to touch on the eldrad subject isnt he dead? and aren't ahriman and magnus still alive? i must say that eldrad was most likely the eldar's best farseer ever in my opinion, i dont know much about eldar history or the like so my bets in with him, but he's dead now. now for the order the emp is obviously at the top with Magnus not far behind him, magnus was already powerful but then his powers were boosted once he turned to tzeentch. next i think is a tie between eldrad and ahriman, eldrad like i said before is powerful but so is ahriman, to be able to do what he did to a whole legion and have the brass balls to hunt down as much knowledge as possible and even start hunting for the black library means he must be truly powerful, plus he's a chaos marine other then that malcador would be in there somewhere, most likely above eldrad and ahriman.


----------



## Sethis

Eldrad is not dead, his soul is currently struggling for control of the Blackstone Fortress with it's daemonic center. He still has active spirit stones, and thus can be interred in Wraithguard/Wraithlord. Eventually he'll win the battle of wills to control blackstone and be reclaimed by Ulthwés infinity circuit.

Eldar don't die, they turn into circuit boards! :victory:

As a by-the-way, no-one we have ever heard of has faced Eldrad in a direct confrontation. This means that if anyone has managed it, they've lost. Any speculation about "Oh, he can see the future but can't fight worth a damn" has absolutely zero basis in fact. It's like saying "Oh, that nuke can't do very much, it's just a boring grey tube".

"Also yea he started the war of Armaggedon but is it really that hard to trick a ork into attacking a world ?"

Name anyone else who has ever managed it?

"Also how do Magnus and Ahirman not have control, is it just because they fell to chaos."

Well Magnus couldn't see his own future well enough to change it (he failed to stop the Horus Heresy, and became a demon prince, and was unable to save Prospero) and the only major spell Ahriman cast went catastrophically wrong, with totally unintended effects. Sounds a bit poor to me.


----------



## MontytheMighty

GiftofChaos1234 said:


> quoted from lexicanum:
> "there is nothing that a trained Alpha-Plus psyker cannot accomplish through force of will; from snapping a Titan in half to summoning a legion of Greater Daemons."


so if lexicanum is to be trusted, I guess the inquisition is somehow able to control and train alpha plus psykers?



Sethis said:


> Eldrad is not dead, his soul is currently struggling for control of the Blackstone Fortress with it's daemonic center. He still has active spirit stones, and thus can be interred in Wraithguard/Wraithlord. Eventually he'll win the battle of wills to control blackstone and be reclaimed by Ulthwés infinity circuit.


I like that version, but how do you reconcile the stuff that says his soul was torn to shreds by Slaanesh


----------



## Sethis

Where does it say that? Eldar codex says:

"Eldrad entered the Blackstone Fortress's psychic matrix and pitted his spirit against it's corrupted heart, in that instant his mortal body was gone, and all but a handful of his spirit stones became lifeless and dull... Q'sandria believes that the Farseer can survive his unending struggle within the heart of the Chaos fleet" p.51

Nothing about Slaanesh being involved at all. For Slaanesh to claim his soul ,every single one of his spirit stones would have to be destroyed. As it stands, a handful of them still function.


----------



## Prince Endymion

Innsmouth said:


> There's a lot about the nature of psykers that is unclear. What exactly are Dark Eldar Psykers like, where do the old ones fall into this and does the Hive Mind qualify in the semantics of the question? Does the nature of the Emperor as a psyker parallel the Chaos gods enough to disqualify them. I believe that the Emperor is more powerful than anyone of them and even rivals them combined.


Honestly, most of these debates can be rebutted by reading the various codexes. 

For any player who owns both the CSM and SM Codexes, its interesting to see the differing perspectives. Bot Codexes tell the tale of the Horus Heresy, but tell it very differently. 

The CSM codex paints Horus as being a rivel to the Emperor in every way, and with his gifts from the Chaos Gods he was the Emperor's better. They describe the Emperor as having made many mistakes and besting Horus only by chance of Horus hesitating and the Emperor taking advantage of the window of opportunity. 

In the SM Codex, it tells the stryo differently. It makes it very clear that the Emperor was in every way superior to Horus (at his peak, and while possessed of all for Chaos Gods). There is a passage that describes the momment when the Emperor defeated Horus, I can't quote becouse my codex isn't handy atm, but it said something like - "The Emperor gathered all his might and obliterated Horus from the mortal plane, all for chaos gods recoiled in terror and fled their mortal pawn for fear of dying themselves".

That's a strong statement, and says a lot about both sides.

Obviously the codexes are meant to tell two sides of the same story, and while one may be more 'correct' than the other, I am disinclined to beleive either one. 

However, what BOTH codexes make very clear, is that the Chaos Gods... collectively, feared not just the Emperor, but his clone sons and what they were capable of. 

I would definately rank all for Chaos Gods as below the Emperor in psychic might, collectively. I personally don't think its far fetched to say that they may rank below even the primarchs, but more likely, they are probably equal on many levels, and due to the primarchs weaknesses, thay are able to control or manipulate them. 

Malcador is sort of a dead issue sinse he's dead, but he was the only person in the Imperium that the Emperor placed no restrictions upon for use of psychic powers (which he did not want Magnus using - also a telling statement). 

The Eldar are definately a strong psychic force (Slaanesh and what not) and could definately produce rivals to any Imperial psyker, but the Eldar fluff is full of inconsistancies. 

Eldrad is definately a powerful psyker, and could probably take even the most accomplished of current Imperial and Chaos psykers. But he is also the Eldar's premier Psyker. 

I would imagine that Tigurius and Mephiston are next, and then Arhiman.

Tigurius, contacting the Hive mind means a lot, and in terms of his profile, I find it hard to beleive Tigurius would loose in a duel against Ahriman.


----------



## killmaimburn

Fluffwise Ahriman should be the greatest non-primarch psyker among space marines. By profiles, he can turn tigurius into a spawn at 6" or just blast him into oblivion at 24" with bolts of change. In straight melee, he has better WS, Saves, Attacks, and Initiative. The main issue here, however, is that psyker's rules consistently fail to match up to fluff, in much the same way as space marines are not as super special epic awesome as they are described as being.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Sethis said:


> Power means nothing without control.
> 
> Magnus had no control. (See what happened to him?)
> 
> Ahriman had no control. (See what happened to the 1k Sons?)
> 
> Rogue Psykers have no control. (Being conduits, rather than self contained individuals)
> 
> Eldrad has control. (Of most of the galaxy  )
> 
> Being able to destroy a planet at will is nothing compared to the power to alter the future so that an individual/race never existed. You would never have a "1v1 Psychic Duel" with Eldrad, because he would already have manipulated you into being possessed by Chaos/dying on another battlefield/being in another part of the galaxy. :biggrin:


What you on about?! Magnus and Ahriman do have control... Just because they practise Sorcery rather than more stable methods of psychic powers doesnt mean they have no control. In fact its known that Sorcery is much more potent and powerful than any other form of Psychic abilites.

Aside from that Magnus is a Daemon Prince of Tzeentch. Tzeentch is the Lord of Fate, Puppet Master of the Galaxy, the Great Schemer. Tzeentch's Oracle knows the Future and Tzeentch himself Knows ALL of the Past and Present and all of the possible Futures. Magnus is one of Tzeentch's most powerful disciples... he outranks Eldrad by miles.

Read the Eye of Terror Codex aswell.. under "War in the Webway" - its clear that Eldrad greatly fears Ahriman as a Psyker. 

And also aside from that Eldrad is now 'dead'... so 

And also I think you over-estimate his abilities to an extent. Yes he is a fantastic Farseer, and has saved his race and averted disaster countless times. But he cannot see or know all of the possible futures, his abilities in Farseeing arn't certain, infact no way near it. I mean if Tzeentch himself cannot know ALL possible futures, then for certain Eldrad, a mere Eldar can't. :good:



Sethis said:


> As a by-the-way, no-one we have ever heard of has faced Eldrad in a direct confrontation.


Abaddon has.



Sethis said:


> "Also yea he started the war of Armaggedon but is it really that hard to trick a ork into attacking a world ?"
> 
> Name anyone else who has ever managed it?


Just because no one has in the Fluff doesn't mean it hasn't happened. In fact its common knowledge that Orks are easily manipulated. The Chaos Forces used Orks in the 13th Black Crusade to attack Imperial positions simply by bribing them with weaponary.... Its not hard to trick an Ork!



Sethis said:


> Well Magnus couldn't see his own future well enough to change it (he failed to stop the Horus Heresy, and became a demon prince, and was unable to save Prospero) and the only major spell Ahriman cast went catastrophically wrong, with totally unintended effects. Sounds a bit poor to me.


Oh dear... :grin: - Tzeentch himself prevented Magnus from seeing his own future in order to gain Magnus as a pawn. Also you say 'Became a Daemon Prince' as if thats a bad thing.. If anything becoming a Daemon Prince of Tzeentch has just increased his psychic abilites several times over.



Prince Endymion said:


> I would definately rank all for Chaos Gods as below the Emperor in psychic might, collectively. I personally don't think its far fetched to say that they may rank below even the primarchs, but more likely, they are probably equal on many levels, and due to the primarchs weaknesses, thay are able to control or manipulate them.


I couldn't disagree more 

It is said that the Emperor's existence is one of constant agony (and has been for 10,000 years) as he struggles to hold back the tide of Chaos. A task which he is slowly but surely failing in. With every passing generation, as humanity slowly evolves to its 'Psychic Potential' the threat of Chaos grows ever stronger. More Psykers appear every generation, Humanities impact on the warp grows and more and more humans fall to Chaos Worship.

If you havn't done so already check the Chaos Daemons Codex out. To my knowledge the best and largest source of information on the Chaos Gods. It portrays the Emperor as a mere nuisance to the Warp Gods - one of several occasions when the Chaos Gods stop warring amongst themselves to thwart an annoyance. The Chaos Gods merely by whispering to Horus started the wars of the Horus Heresy and shattered the Emperors Body and his Imperium. As soon as Horus was damned they simply began warring amongst themselves again, and the Great Game continued. 

The Emperor's Will is the only thing that is preventing Chaos from completley consuming the galaxy - and the Warp and the Material Plane intermingling.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Of the humans, it is well established fluff that Malcador was second in strength only to the Emperor, quite a ways ahead of Magnus.


Has it ever actually stated this anywhere though? A way in my opinion to compare the abilities of Magnus and Malcador is to look at the Golden Throne. The Emperor intended to sit Magnus on the Golden Throne to seal the Imperial Webway Gate, after the Red Cyclops' Sorcerous warning broke the complex seals on the Psychic Runes surrounding the Golden Throne. After Magnus pledged himself to Tzeentch following the Burning of Prospero this was no longer possible - so the Emperor had to settle to temporarily task Malcador with taking to the Golden Throne even though he knew Malcador would perish. The fact that the Emperor intended to initially have Magnus the Red take to the Golden Throne in my opinion proves that Magnus' ability were more potent than Malcadors.


----------



## Prince Endymion

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I couldn't disagree more
> 
> It is said that the Emperor's existence is one of constant agony (and has been for 10,000 years) as he struggles to hold back the tide of Chaos. A task which he is slowly but surely failing in. With every passing generation, as humanity slowly evolves to its 'Psychic Potential' the threat of Chaos grows ever stronger. More Psykers appear every generation, Humanities impact on the warp grows and more and more humans fall to Chaos Worship.
> 
> If you havn't done so already check the Chaos Daemons Codex out. To my knowledge the best and largest source of information on the Chaos Gods. It portrays the Emperor as a mere nuisance to the Warp Gods - one of several occasions when the Chaos Gods stop warring amongst themselves to thwart an annoyance. The Chaos Gods merely by whispering to Horus started the wars of the Horus Heresy and shattered the Emperors Body and his Imperium. As soon as Horus was damned they simply began warring amongst themselves again, and the Great Game continued.
> 
> The Emperor's Will is the only thing that is preventing Chaos from completley consuming the galaxy - and the Warp and the Material Plane intermingling.



I'll state a couple of things here. 

I already stated that each codex is showing you only its side of the story. And none of them match... to take one literally is just acting on favoritism. 
The the fact that the Chaos gods all worked together to abduct the incubant primarchs and scatter the them about the galaxy shows that they had reason to fear them. Why would the collective might of 4 chaos gods be frightened by 20 infants? Sounds like something none of the codexes touched on.

Also, the Emperor, who is, as you described, dying on the golden throne, has on occasion, from across the galaxy, given his followers power, sheilded them from enemy fire, and exempted them from death with nothing more than his thoughts (again from across the galaxy).

St. Katherine was raised from the dead by the Emperor, and its not unlikely that similar things have happened before. 

Also remember that the Emperor is dead ONLY in body. He is very much alive, and able to work his will without the need of power armor or bolter. When Goge Vandire was ruining his Imperium, the Emperor summoned Alicia Dominica to him, and ordered her to kill him, and then founded the Ordo hereticus... all this was in M36... that's six thousand years after his battle with horus and after his internment to the golden throne. (story can be found on page 4 of the witch hunters codex)

Horus was no match for the Emperor prior to his possession, and even when granted their combined powers, he was only able to fight his father becouse the Emperor could not bring himself to - and I quote "summon his full strength against his favored son". The momment the Emperor realized Horus was truly lost, even with a broken body, Horus lost... the very instant that the Emperor took the fight serriously, the Chaos dogs "Fled their mortal pawn and recoiled in terror for fear of being killed themselves".

All four chaos gods fused in power with the Emperor's greatest son fear death by him becouse they are his better? I think not.

I can only imagine that the Emperor resides on the throne only becouse he has no desire to live among men... they have dissapointed him utterly and his favored son betrayed him to the Gods of Chaos. He interferes only when a servant is absolutely faithful, and that is rare... but he is very much alive, and no less powerful becuse his body is dead. (honestly... do you realy think the Emperor couldn't get up if he wanted? He can raise St. Katherine from the grave but not himself? all the science of bio-implants and servo arms and organs can't repair his body... please...)


----------



## Prince Endymion

Also, another note back on topic - I have to revise my earlier list to this new one:

Emperor
The Chaos Gods
Malcador <---> Magnus (really up in the air here)
Eldrad (or equivilant in eldar farseers)
Grey Knight Terminators and the Grand Master
Tigurius <---> Mephiston <---> Ahriman (again, all hazy)


reason for my change is found on page 7 of the deamonhunters codex: paragraph 2 line 10. I'll sum it up by saying that the regular grey knights are ALL psykers and ae screened to include only the best. it also says that the best of them are the equal to the mighiest Librarians of the Adeptus Astartes (Tigurius, Mephiston, etc). It then goes on to say that among these grey knights there are those who excell and are made Terminators - obvious enough there... and from there they can be granted the rank of Grand Master, which it quotes as being "truly the greatest of the Emperor's servants" that statement seems to include even the Primarchs, as it is generally assumed that the Grey Knights are molded from the Emperor's own genetic material (geneseed).


----------



## MontytheMighty

Sethis said:


> Where does it say that? Eldar codex says:
> Nothing about Slaanesh being involved at all. For Slaanesh to claim his soul , every single one of his spirit stones would have to be destroyed. As it stands, a handful of them still function.


I was reading Lexicanum, the sources listed were 

** Fulgrim by Graham McNeill, Black Library, 2007.
* Heroes and Villains of the 41st Millennium: Eldrad Ulthran, Farseer of Ulthwé by Phil Kelly, White Dwarf 286.
* Codex: Eldar (4th Edition), Codex: Eldar (3rd Edition) *



> _During the Thirteenth Black Crusade, the Eldar of Ulthwé fought against the forces of Chaos, and Eldrad was at the forefront, knowing he would not live to see the end of the conflict. Eldrad attempted to retake a Blackstone Fortress, but the fortress was already occupied by Slaanesh, the Great Enemy. *As Eldrad realised his folly, his soul was devoured, and the greatest Farseer of the Eldar was lost,* *however a handfull of waystones he had created still remained active causing some Eldar to believe that he's still alive but trapped in the warp*. _


I myself prefer what you cited


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Prince Endymion said:


> I'll state a couple of things here.
> 
> I already stated that each codex is showing you only its side of the story. And none of them match... to take one literally is just acting on favoritism.


I did say thats how its portrayed in the codex, but I should have made it more clear - my bad 

However I would take the Chaos Daemons Codex over the Chaos Space Marines and Space Marines anyday when it comes to fluff and background material on the Chaos Gods (Call it favouritism if you will!). For the obvious reasons aswell as the fact that there is 10+ Pages of decent in-depth fluff on the Chaos Gods whereas there is a few words in the Space Marine Codex!



Prince Endymion said:


> The the fact that the Chaos gods all worked together to abduct the incubant primarchs and scatter the them about the galaxy shows that they had reason to fear them. Why would the collective might of 4 chaos gods be frightened by 20 infants? Sounds like something none of the codexes touched on.


I would just like to point out here that its never been explicity stated that it was the Chaos Gods that actually 'abducted' the Primarchs, although it seems the most logical explanation. 

Horus' Vision in the Horus Heresy Novels states that the Chaos Gods 'abducted' the Primarchs to get back at the Emperor who stole some of there power and who was using it to slowly destroy/weaken their Realm. 

Another logical explanation could be that in 'abducting' the Primarchs they marked them with taint which later enabled the whispers of Chaos to corrupt them and therefore destroy the young Imperium.

Don't just assume the Chaos Gods did it because they feared the Primarchs, there are several other logical explanations to explore  



Prince Endymion said:


> Also, the Emperor, who is, as you described, dying on the golden throne, has on occasion, from across the galaxy, given his followers power, sheilded them from enemy fire, and exempted them from death with nothing more than his thoughts (again from across the galaxy).
> 
> St. Katherine was raised from the dead by the Emperor, and its not unlikely that similar things have happened before.


Yes, I was not doubting the Emperor's abilities at all. But in the 'current' environment in M41, tell me, who is it that is 'winning'? The 'current' state of affairs is arguably the most favourable outcome for Chaos, there is no major threat to their dominance and they are being fed and empowered by the constant Change, Despairs, Bloodshed, Excess of the Galaxy. Where as the Imperium is slowly but surely crumbling, and the Emperor is in a state of constant agony as he attempts to protect his corrupt and vile regime.



Prince Endymion said:


> Also remember that the Emperor is dead ONLY in body. He is very much alive, and able to work his will without the need of power armor or bolter. When Goge Vandire was ruining his Imperium, the Emperor summoned Alicia Dominica to him, and ordered her to kill him, and then founded the Ordo hereticus... all this was in M36... that's six thousand years after his battle with horus and after his internment to the golden throne. (story can be found on page 4 of the witch hunters codex)


Yes I know the story very well  And again I was not doubting the Emperor's abilities at all :good:



Prince Endymion said:


> All four chaos gods fused in power with the Emperor's greatest son fear death by him becouse they are his better? I think not.


Again i'll pull you back to my original point of not being able to class the Chaos Gods as 'psykers' and not really being able to compare their power to the Emperors. The Chaos Gods are complete Warp entities, for the most part they don't even care about the Material Galaxy. They realised that the Emperor intended to weaken them through his various schemes so they temporarily united to prevent him from doing so. All they did was corrupt Horus and infuse and bless him with some power, and look at the results; The Emperor's body shattered, his sons turned against him and Humanity doomed to a slow death.

Its not because the Emperor is more powerful or better than the Chaos Gods, its because he possessed the means by which to weaken Chaos. Deprive the Gods of their primary power source; Humanity.

So its not that the Emperor is more powerful, its just that he realised their weakness, & when he tried to exploit it the Chaos Gods engineered the Horus Heresy to stop him... and it worked!



Prince Endymion said:


> I can only imagine that the Emperor resides on the throne only becouse he has no desire to live among men... they have dissapointed him utterly and his favored son betrayed him to the Gods of Chaos. He interferes only when a servant is absolutely faithful, and that is rare... but he is very much alive, and no less powerful becuse his body is dead. (honestly... do you realy think the Emperor couldn't get up if he wanted? He can raise St. Katherine from the grave but not himself? all the science of bio-implants and servo arms and organs can't repair his body... please...)


He himself stated that he would never walk amongst Mortals anymore, that his body was too shattered, he was forced to take to the Throne because Horus raped him and he exhausted and almost killed himself using the amount of power he used to utterly destory Horus' soul. (See the account in Horus Heresy: Collected Visions)

You think the only reason he is on the Throne is because he has no desire to live amongst men? Why is he choosing a life of constant and terrible agony then to protect Men who too often turn from his light?

No, The Emperor does not have a choice. He is forced to sit upon the Golden Throne. Not only that but on the Golden Throne he is sealing the Imperial Webway Gate and guiding the Astronomican.


----------



## Warlock in Training

I think Alot of people are forgetting that Magnus and Arhiman are very powerful Psykers but there biggest advantage comes from Sorcerery which is more potent than Psychic abilities, but more corruptable that is why the Emperor forbide it to Magnus who used it anyways. Ahriman Power is the same. 

Anywho based on Some BL books ive read and and Codex Fluff I say the Baddest are listed as such.

Emperor 
Chaos empowered Horus (the guy battled the Emperor on the Psyplane and the Big E had to commit to killing Horus to win, in much fluff it says Horus let his gaurd down and thats how the Emperor was able to Barely win)
Magnus the Red
Eldard
Ahriman
Malcador
Greater Deamons / Deamon Princes / Alpha Psykers
Farseers / Librarians / CSM Sorcerors

and everythin else falls short really. I think the Alpha Psykers are overated. If there so powerful then why do they get crusified by delta class Inquisitors, if they can snap a finger and blow up planets then how can any force stop them? You would have them place as bigger threats than Abbaddon. Yeah Right. They rate no higher than Powerful Deamon Princes (who conqure whole wolrds with ease in some fluff, like Daemon World from BL) and Lords of Change like Fate Weaver.


----------



## Sethis

I'm slightly confused as to how the novel "Fulgrim" could be used as a source for what happened to Eldrad, considering that was many thousands of years before?

The passage you quoted seems more like the Chaos take on events, and the one I quoted is the Eldar point of view.

Magnus became a demon prince through himself being manipulated. He wasn't a powerful enough Seer to predict his own future, pierce the veil Tzeentch had laid in front of him, or convince the Emperor of Horus's betrayal until it was too late. I don't deny that he was/is powerful as a demon prince, I simply point out that he failed at every single one of his aspirations *as a Primarch*.

And not everything I said about Eldrad was to be taken literally, the "skull underneath his boot" thing was a joke... :grin:

Either way, I'd rank him at least equal to, or slightly above the psychic Primarchs. Ahriman really doesn't have a patch on him in terms of pure controlled psychic energy.


----------



## Skye

I don't know about other armies but in the Marines sense I'm pretty sure the list goes (speaking more along the lines of 30k as well, as in all time)

-Emperor
-Magnus
-Ahriman
-Sanguineous
-Mephiston
-Tigurius

I just say this from what I have read/seen (please...not the whip oh lords T.T )
Reasons: The Emp...o' course 
Magnus was originally the one who was going to power the golden throne
Ahriman is said to have matched Magnus in power
Sanguineous (when alive...) was actually pretty psychicly potent allowing him to see his own death....and send a psychic scream throughout all time and space
Mephiston overcame the black rage and red thirst through a mighty will, giving him awesome power (as NOT listed in his codex T.T )
Tigurius is a close call with Mephiston, plus I haven't read much on him, just enough to know that he is pretty potent.
Last note: I came across two bits of lore that I found interesting. One said that a truly pure Inquisitor entered the black library, and another talks about a girl who completed Tzeench's maze. These two HAVE to be pretty boss if you ask me :shok:


----------



## Prince Endymion

I've read the Chaos Deamons Codex... and just like the other codecies, I think it tells us the same story we already know, in different words. its not a source of much new fluff, just a compilation if you will. I wil say, I did like it though, and it was a fun read.



> Horus' Vision in the Horus Heresy Novels states that the Chaos Gods 'abducted' the Primarchs to get back at the Emperor who stole some of there power and who was using it to slowly destroy/weaken their Realm.


I wouldn't use this a source sinse the whole purpose of the visions sent to Horus were meant to deceive him. Not to say that the Chaos Gods wouldn't have used some truth aginst him, but its unlikely they would explaining anything on the cosmic scale to Horus, just so they could turn him against his father. 



> But in the 'current' environment in M41, tell me, who is it that is 'winning'? The 'current' state of affairs is arguably the most favourable outcome for Chaos


Gotta disagree. I think the whole point of having a never-ending struggle is exactly that; it never ends. No one side has the upper hand. If by military strategum you had to deduce who could muster the greatest numbers and conquer the most space, that is currently the Imperium. And I think the Orks and Nids stand a greater chance of victory by extention of the fact that they suffer absolutely nothing by loosing what few numbers the other races kill. 

I've heard it written before that the Emperor "suffers" by I've never hears it written as a fact, it was dialogue, from one character to another, spoken. Its pretty clear, by the way the fluff is written, that in 40k saying someone suffers could mean something well above or beyond the concept of physical pain... I have no doubt that the Emperor "suffers" daily. If I were the ruler of the galaxy and my favorite son betrayed my in such a fashion, I would also be heartbroken, no matter great a warrior or Psyker I was. I would lock myself away and probably never want to face anyone ever again, that level of betrayel cuts deep. Its called the Great Betrayal becouse of this... not the every day variety of betrayal. To me... that's suffering. 



> No, The Emperor does not have a choice. He is forced to sit upon the Golden Throne. Not only that but on the Golden Throne he is sealing the Imperial Webway Gate and guiding the Astronomican.


I simply can't beleive that the Emperor could reach across the galaxy froom Terra, and restore a dead follower to life (a follower whose body as far more broken than his own as she was brutally hacked to peices by orks before she was recovered by her sisters). He not only restored her form but took her soul from the warp and gave it back to her... that can't be simple. You honestly think he can do that but can't repair his own body? Plus, I made another post in a different thread about how common bionics are in the 41st millenium. Techpreists replace people's brains and organs regularly and the lives of even regular humans span hunreds of years... couple the strength of this universe's sci-fi bionic medicine and the Emperor undaunted Psychic power and tell me he can't just will himself off that golden throne and back into the scene if he so chose. 

the only reason he sits there is by choice... his heart is utterly broken and he will probably never get up. But not becouse he can't... there simply isn't anything to account for that.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Again i'll pull you back to my original point of not being able to class the Chaos Gods as 'psykers' and not really being able to compare their power to the Emperors. The Chaos Gods are complete Warp entities, for the most part they don't even care about the Material Galaxy. They realised that the Emperor intended to weaken them through his various schemes so they temporarily united to prevent him from doing so. All they did was corrupt Horus and infuse and bless him with some power, and look at the results; The Emperor's body shattered, his sons turned against him and Humanity doomed to a slow death.
> 
> Its not because the Emperor is more powerful or better than the Chaos Gods, its because he possessed the means by which to weaken Chaos. Deprive the Gods of their primary power source; Humanity.
> 
> So its not that the Emperor is more powerful, its just that he realised their weakness, & when he tried to exploit it the Chaos Gods engineered the Horus Heresy to stop him... and it worked!


Would you agree with me on the above quote from my previous post though?



Prince Endymion said:


> I've read the Chaos Deamons Codex... and just like the other codecies, I think it tells us the same story we already know, in different words. its not a source of much new fluff, just a compilation if you will. I wil say, I did like it though, and it was a fun read.


Well I feel it explores the background more in depth than any other source rather than just a simple compilation. It also adds the 'Great Game' as a piece of fluff where as before it was simply said that the Gods were rivals and warred amongst themselves for example!



Prince Endymion said:


> I wouldn't use this a source sinse the whole purpose of the visions sent to Horus were meant to deceive him. Not to say that the Chaos Gods wouldn't have used some truth aginst him, but its unlikely they would explaining anything on the cosmic scale to Horus, just so they could turn him against his father.


Indeed. But who is to say that the Chaos Gods weren't telling the truth?



Prince Endymion said:


> Gotta disagree. I think the whole point of having a never-ending struggle is exactly that; it never ends. No one side has the upper hand. If by military strategum you had to deduce who could muster the greatest numbers and conquer the most space, that is currently the Imperium. And I think the Orks and Nids stand a greater chance of victory by extention of the fact that they suffer absolutely nothing by loosing what few numbers the other races kill.


Im not talking about who can muster the most troops or who can conquer the most space. But who actually dominants the galaxy? The Imperium may control the largest area of consistent space, and posess the largest armed forces. But that is nothing. The only human that ever posed a threat to Chaos was the Emperor, and he is now incapable of continuing his war against Chaos. The Chaos Gods are free to continue the Great Game unhindered, with no major threat to their dominance. Where as the Imperium on the other hand is crumbling from within and faces constant wars on its borders. Tell me who triumphed in the Horus Heresy out of Horus and the Emperor? The Emperor. But who triumped out of The Emperor and the Chaos Gods? the Chaos Gods. The Imperium poses no threat at all to the Chaos Gods, the Imperium if anything actually benefits Chaos.

Also remember to differentiate between the goals and purposes of the Chaos Followers and the Chaos Gods themselves.



Prince Endymion said:


> I've heard it written before that the Emperor "suffers" by I've never hears it written as a fact, it was dialogue, from one character to another, spoken. Its pretty clear, by the way the fluff is written, that in 40k saying someone suffers could mean something well above or beyond the concept of physical pain... I have no doubt that the Emperor "suffers" daily. If I were the ruler of the galaxy and my favorite son betrayed my in such a fashion, I would also be heartbroken, no matter great a warrior or Psyker I was. I would lock myself away and probably never want to face anyone ever again, that level of betrayel cuts deep. Its called the Great Betrayal becouse of this... not the every day variety of betrayal. To me... that's suffering.


Yes i didn't mean suffer physically (because obviously his physical self is little more than a skeleton) but mentally and spiritually. 

Its not necessarily because of the loss of his favourite son, but more due to the constant exhaustion and labour of having to seal the Imperial Webway Gate, Guide the Astronomican, The Emperor's Tarot, and generally just holding back the worst depridations of Chaos.

I mean in the Collected Visions account when the Emperor was just protecting the Imperial section of the Webway he was so laboured with the effort, and could hardly talk with the amount of concentration he needed. After the Horus Heresy he is doing a lot more than just Sealing the Imperial Webway.




Prince Endymion said:


> I simply can't beleive that the Emperor could reach across the galaxy froom Terra, and restore a dead follower to life (a follower whose body as far more broken than his own as she was brutally hacked to peices by orks before she was recovered by her sisters). He not only restored her form but took her soul from the warp and gave it back to her... that can't be simple. You honestly think he can do that but can't repair his own body? Plus, I made another post in a different thread about how common bionics are in the 41st millenium. Techpreists replace people's brains and organs regularly and the lives of even regular humans span hunreds of years... couple the strength of this universe's sci-fi bionic medicine and the Emperor undaunted Psychic power and tell me he can't just will himself off that golden throne and back into the scene if he so chose.
> 
> the only reason he sits there is by choice... his heart is utterly broken and he will probably never get up. But not becouse he can't... there simply isn't anything to account for that.


Theres a massive bit of speculation there me thinks 

Firstly who said the Emperor directly actually revived the saint? There are theories bumping around that faithful subjects can actually 'tap into' the Emperor's power simply by having strong enough faith. The Emperor may not have 'consciously' revived her at all.

Secondly I doubt her injuries were more extreme than the Emperor's were. Theres a list of the injuries in the collected Visions, not only that but he was injured mentally and spiritually aswell.

The Fluff we have states that the Emperor was forced to take to the Golden Throne, and cannot simply revive himself as you postulate. So im going with that :good:


----------



## Prince Endymion

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Would you agree with me on the above quote from my previous post though?


Sort of. I hate sounding so wishy-washy but I think there has to be a distinction between the Chaos Gods and the warp. The fluff throws around words like "warpstuff" and uses it in context of being the literal flesh of Deamon Princes. There is absolutely zero consistancy on the lore regarding what the warp actually his; just bits and scattered phrases here and there about how it affects its denizens and the material world. 

The warp - as I see it - is like a photo negative of the material universe. Every person casts a relfection in that negative, a relfection comprised of their thoughts, and emotions - things that do not exist in the material universe. Now, in the warp, there is absolutely nothing without something in the material universe to be a reflection of. So in a galaxy of infinately huge numbers of inhabitants, the mass numbers of people casting, for lack of a better word; bad reflections, they begin to pool in the warp. When ten billion people think, feel, or emote such things as deceit, scheming, jealously, and revenge, eventually all those relfections in the warp take shape or form and gain a mental presence of their own. 

At this point, for me, they cease to be warp enteties or the stuff of the warp itself, and literally become deamons. As time goes on, ots of deamons fade in or out of the warp, and with the galaxy in the state its currently in, the deamons are not few in number. The deamons who are made of the largest pool of reflections make the largest, or strongest deamons and gain power or fuel for every person that contributes to their respective pool. After this plays out for say, 41 millienia, you get a pretty well established pecking order in the warp. You've got the most powerful deamons who make of the 4 largest groups of "sins" if you will - the four Chaos Gods. And the chaos demigods, then named greater deamons, then greater deamons, and so on down the list. The 4 chaos gods abviously stand heads aboe the rest for the sake of metaphor, but that's not the focus here.

For my part, a Chaos God is just a supremely powerful deamon, known in and outside the warp, that is aware of itself, and seeks to preserve itself by seeding thoughts of death, murder, betrayal, and what not in the material universe to feed upon. 

So I guess my answer is no, I think they are very much comparable to the Emperor, they all have a psychic presence and try to work their will in the material world through their followers to grow in powerthemselves... gifting a follower with a potion of their own power to aid them in working their will is realy just like investing on their part, becouse they always come out on top.

The Chaos Gods to me are just powerful deamons and powerful Psykers... collectively I rank them bellow the Emperor becouse it all makes sense to me that way and when you peice all the fluff together it makes a more complete picture for me.




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Im not talking about who can muster the most troops or who can conquer the most space. But who actually dominants the galaxy? The Imperium may control the largest area of consistent space, and posess the largest armed forces. But that is nothing. The only human that ever posed a threat to Chaos was the Emperor, and he is now incapable of continuing his war against Chaos. The Chaos Gods are free to continue the Great Game unhindered, with no major threat to their dominance. Where as the Imperium on the other hand is crumbling from within and faces constant wars on its borders. Tell me who triumphed in the Horus Heresy out of Horus and the Emperor? The Emperor. But who triumped out of The Emperor and the Chaos Gods? the Chaos Gods. The Imperium poses no threat at all to the Chaos Gods, the Imperium if anything actually benefits Chaos.


Than by that notion the Tyranids and Orks pose the greatest threat to both the Imperium and Chaos, sinse they don't kill out of malice or hate, but simply becouse they are programed to do so, and sinse Nids have no, photo-negative if you will, they will devour the galaxy and kill everyone- thusly cutting off the supply of power to the chaos gods and killing them as well. 

The Imperium is rife with internal struggle, yes, but orders such as the Ordo Hereticus, and Ordo Malleus, make definative strides against Chaos... then you have to factor in the Eldar, constantly contesting the will of the chaos Gods, and all the other forces battling... Chaos and the Imperium are not the only two fighters in the field, and even if they were... I feel confident that the Imperium would emerge the victor for a healthy slew of reasons.




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Also remember to differentiate between the goals and purposes of the Chaos Followers and the Chaos Gods themselves.


True. the Chaos Gods squable amongst themselves and eat away at each others power, making it unstable and keeping them from uniting (except in certain instances) and mustering an effective threat to the Imperium. The threat of chaos is not its soldiers or deamons, though they are definately not to be ignored, but they lure it has to the people of the galaxy and its potential to corrupt them. 




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Yes i didn't mean suffer physically (because obviously his physical self is little more than a skeleton) but mentally and spiritually.
> Its not necessarily because of the loss of his favourite son, but more due to the constant exhaustion and labour of having to seal the Imperial Webway Gate, Guide the Astronomican, The Emperor's Tarot, and generally just holding back the worst depridations of Chaos.
> I mean in the Collected Visions account when the Emperor was just protecting the Imperial section of the Webway he was so laboured with the effort, and could hardly talk with the amount of concentration he needed. After the Horus Heresy he is doing a lot more than just Sealing the Imperial Webway.


It was clear that the Emperor was mapping out the webway for his own use - I speculate for use as an alternative for warp travel, to help keep the vessels of the Imperium safer in travel. And a large portion was not only mapped out, but kept under Imperial control- garrisoned by the Sisters of Silence and various other Imperial forces. 

during the HH, the sisters and other imperial forces in the webway were defated, and malcador was killed by the throne (I don't think becouse he couldn't keep the door closed, but more becouse of what was behind it at that time).

Conversely, the Emperor would arguable have to struggle very little to keep it shut- so to speak. I still speculate that the Emperor remains wher ehe is for no reason other than his broken heart and lack of faith in his own empire. But that is a point I will never be able to fully explain, nor are we likely to come to terms over it sinse there is no conccrete fluff to state one way or another.

Again, not solid case can be made either way, just how one side strikes me a much more logical. It is never stated that the Emperor litteraly offered her a hand and helped her up, but the implication is definately there. faith is a fairly direct term. 

Also, we know that the Emperor is still active sinse he has summoned people to him to offer advice or perhaps issue secret orders. His own geneseed being present in the Grey Knights (who have never lost a brother to the taint of chaos) adds more speculation that sinse they have never fallen to chaos, and they are just men gifted with his geneseed, he, as the Emperor and the mold from which they are cast, is likely completely imune to much of Chaos - possibly why the Gods fear or wish to stop or combat him.


----------



## Sethis

Argh, double post wall of text crits for 13.6k damage!

Your eyes die.

Sorry :laugh: you may want to go back and re-edit that last one!


----------



## Prince Endymion

Sethis said:


> Argh, double post wall of text crits for 13.6k damage!
> 
> Your eyes die.
> 
> Sorry :laugh: you may want to go back and re-edit that last one!


 sorry, it was late and I was low on caffine


----------



## Warlock in Training

Prince Endymion said:


> I'll state a couple of things here.
> 
> I already stated that each codex is showing you only its side of the story. And none of them match... to take one literally is just acting on favoritism.
> The the fact that the Chaos gods all worked together to abduct the incubant primarchs and scatter the them about the galaxy shows that they had reason to fear them. Why would the collective might of 4 chaos gods be frightened by 20 infants? Sounds like something none of the codexes touched on.
> They didnt fear them, they Easily set up the futur downfall of the Emperors Plans from day 1. Emperor lost befor it began, go Chaos Gods.
> 
> Also, the Emperor, who is, as you described, dying on the golden throne, has on occasion, from across the galaxy, given his followers power, sheilded them from enemy fire, and exempted them from death with nothing more than his thoughts (again from across the galaxy).
> Each Chaos God has given there followers a Army of Deamons in a blink of an eye, Deamonic Gifts bestowed by them make warriors immortal, superstrong, able to withstand bullets, rain fire, ect. Not impress with the Emperor so far.
> 
> St. Katherine was raised from the dead by the Emperor, and its not unlikely that similar things have happened before.
> Kharn the Betrayer was raised from the dead twice by Khorn and Lucious was raised by Slannesh and is nor Imoortal. Still not Impressed.
> 
> Also remember that the Emperor is dead ONLY in body. He is very much alive, and able to work his will without the need of power armor or bolter. When Goge Vandire was ruining his Imperium, the Emperor summoned Alicia Dominica to him, and ordered her to kill him, and then founded the Ordo hereticus... all this was in M36... that's six thousand years after his battle with horus and after his internment to the golden throne. (story can be found on page 4 of the witch hunters codex)I remeber a story where the Emperors pride and joy Horus was turned by the Chaos Gods to ruin the Emperors Golden Crusade and put his ass in the Golden throne to begin with. Chaos Gods 1 Big E 0.
> 
> Horus was no match for the Emperor prior to his possession, and even when granted their combined powers, he was only able to fight his father becouse the Emperor could not bring himself to - and I quote "summon his full strength against his favored son". The momment the Emperor realized Horus was truly lost, even with a broken body, Horus lost... the very instant that the Emperor took the fight serriously, the Chaos dogs "Fled their mortal pawn and recoiled in terror for fear of being killed themselves".That depends on your favortism, SM Books say Big E was stronger for sure and abolish Horus after a while, CSM say Horus showed weakness at the last second to his father and allowed the Emp to abolish him. There is no cut and dry view. All I got to say is if the Big E was so tough then why is he a rotting Corpse now after the Fight? Answere that!
> 
> All four chaos gods fused in power with the Emperor's greatest son fear death by him becouse they are his better? I think not.
> Whats this crap of the Gods fusing, this aint DBZ. The Gods gave their Bleesings, mere Blessings and nothing more to Horus.
> 
> I can only imagine that the Emperor resides on the throne only becouse he has no desire to live among men... they have dissapointed him utterly and his favored son betrayed him to the Gods of Chaos. He interferes only when a servant is absolutely faithful, and that is rare... but he is very much alive, and no less powerful becuse his body is dead. (honestly... do you realy think the Emperor couldn't get up if he wanted? He can raise St. Katherine from the grave but not himself? all the science of bio-implants and servo arms and organs can't repair his body... please...)I think the Emperor is on the Throne cause hes alm ost dead against the battle with Chaos. Thats what all the Fluff says. All the FLUFF. And no he couldnt get off the Throne cause hes all rotting Carcass now and would fully be dead. His body is Gone and the Throne Anchores his Spirit, he requires the Souls of a 1000 Psykers a day just to stay afloat.


Fluff wise I think The point of the Game is Chaos and Xeno forces are whipping mankinds ass. Thats the dark grim futur where there is only war. If there was Justice the Soul Drinkers would kill Lysander and his weak IF company that worship the weak Imperium instead of being hunted down and captured after saving the Imperium from a strong Necron Tomb World and Fleet. (Hell Forge BL Book)


----------



## IronWithin

*Discounting Ahriman*

I know this is probably a moot point by now, but I think that people seem to dismiss Ahriman as one of the most potent of the 40K psykers. I seem to remember an article titled "Heroes and Villains of the 40K universe" in WD yonks ago that mentioned that the guardians of the black library, the very nexus of the Eldars knowledge and research on chaos, crap themselves at the thought of Ahriman gaining entry. I mean the Eldar aren't exactly the most powerful force in the universe anymore but surely if Ahriman wasn't really a threat, they would be able to take care of him quite handily?


----------



## Warlock in Training

In th Chaos codex its stated his power rivals that of Tzeentch's Strongest Greater Deamons, so hes as powerful as probaly Fate Weaver, and hes the baddest Lord of Change out there. Thats no small feat at all.


----------



## LongseerEldrad

IronWithin said:


> I know this is probably a moot point by now, but I think that people seem to dismiss Ahriman as one of the most potent of the 40K psykers. I seem to remember an article titled "Heroes and Villains of the 40K universe" in WD yonks ago that mentioned that the guardians of the black library, the very nexus of the Eldars knowledge and research on chaos, crap themselves at the thought of Ahriman gaining entry. I mean the Eldar aren't exactly the most powerful force in the universe anymore but surely if Ahriman wasn't really a threat, they would be able to take care of him quite handily?



One problem with taking care of him; hes behind everyone else. He is a threat if he gets to the black library. So is everyone if they get all that knowlege.

also, I think we have skipped out the Hive Mind also. Once again it is not a "i can crush you in a second" psyker, it just controls millions upon millions of nids from the neighbouring galaxy. And please note, if the nids found the Eye of Terror, it will take an awful lot of pressure off the Imperium with all that Biomass pouring into it.....

Or maybe the Hive Mind is Tzeench!?!?!?:shok::shok::shok:

Oh yes and you say about the of the chaos gods and their deamons, realy, some of them are fragile. In Deus Encarmine, one large ship with many slave psykers was blown up above a planet and the legions of deamons attacked each other while the Dark Apostle tried to get his job done...:good:


And if the emporer is so insignificant to the Gods, why do they pile their blessings on Abbadon-om when they could be fighting each other?


----------



## GiftofChaos1234

LongseerEldrad said:


> One problem with taking care of him; hes behind everyone else. He is a threat if he gets to the black library. So is everyone if they get all that knowlege.


you know it probably wouldn't make kharn the betrayer anymore dangerous. he would just kill all the eldar in there and bugger off. he probably wouldn't give a rat's ass about the library. 
i mean if he sat down and started reading some of the books khorne would probably smite him or something anyway.


----------



## Kale Hellas

"Also yea he started the war of Armaggedon but is it really that hard to trick a ork into attacking a world ?"

Name anyone else who has ever managed it?

im pretty sure the inquisitor who got the tyranids and orks into a battle by putting the genestealers there counts as causing the orks to attack something

and eldar harlequin soltaire's can handle turning into an image of slaanesh in the harlequin troope dances so i think that counts as powerful considering everyone else who tries goes insane


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

LongseerEldrad said:


> why do they pile their blessings on Abbadon-om when they could be fighting each other?


The Gods spend the Vast Majority of their time fighting each other in the Great Game. It is their purpose and largely only what there interested in. 

Now the Point of blessing Abaddon is simply because;

If you Make your mortal followers more powerful they will wage bigger and more destructive wars, meaning you will feed off the emotions produced in both the short term and long term by the war, you will also simply feed off the success of your mortal followers. So by merely Blessing Abaddon they have earned themselves more power.



LongseerEldrad said:


> One problem with taking care of him; hes behind everyone else. He is a threat if he gets to the black library. So is everyone if they get all that knowlege.


I think the point is that Ahriman is the only one to have ever come close to gaining entrence to the Black Library. Ahriman penetrated the Webway and was extremley close to gaining the power of the Library, this is why he is emphasised as more of a threat; Because he actively seeks the Black Library and is perfectly capable of reaching it.

Its Clear that Eldrad and the Eldar both highly feared Ahriman from the Eye of Terror Codex, check it out if you can


----------



## IronWithin

That was exactly the point I was making! Thank You


----------



## LongseerEldrad

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I think the point is that Ahriman is the only one to have ever come close to gaining entrence to the Black Library. Ahriman penetrated the Webway and was extremley close to gaining the power of the Library, this is why he is emphasised as more of a threat; Because he actively seeks the Black Library and is perfectly capable of reaching it.
> 
> Its Clear that Eldrad and the Eldar both highly feared Ahriman from the Eye of Terror Codex, check it out if you can


He was not the only one, however he is probably the closest by chaos standards (the have been a few inquisitors that were "alowed" in..) however him getting his hands on that knowlege would be deadly to existance. 

Beside the point does anyone know much info on the black guardians? (i think they're called) as even in the eldar codex they are only just mentioned....


Also I withdraw my comment about the Hive Mind; I found out from my Tyranic superior that it is less of a thing and more of a thought process... anyway...:good:


----------



## Prince Endymion

This thread had gone on hilhariously too far.

People have already begun to repeat themselves in their posting and re-posting. 

The Hierarchy of psychic power in 40k is pretty well established, and was listed several times in the first few posts in the this thread. The only discrepency is between the fans of the Chaos gods and the fans of the Emperor, respectively.

Unfortunately, there can and wil be NO answer for either side about who truly possesses the greater power. Not only is there no official account from GW about either side, but the sides of the story that fans have access to are deeply biased in favor of the codex being referenced. 

Furthermore, people gravitate toward interests their mind can most easily relate to. Fans of the Emperor are thus becouse they find it somehow more logical (in their mind) to relate to that perspective. The reverse is also true about the Chaos gods and their fans.

What makes perfect sense to one fan may sound completely bogus to a another, and so no consensus will ever be reached. 

Chaos, however, has just the right amount of vague, catch-all phrases such as "the chaos gods are beyond the comprehension of mortal minds", or are ancient beyond the founding of the universe" and so on, that they can never be based, or rebutted.

It is better that people simply choose what they see as most logical and stick with it, attempting to convice others is juvenile in this regard.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

LongseerEldrad said:


> He was not the only one, however he is probably the closest by chaos standards (the have been a few inquisitors that were "alowed" in..) however him getting his hands on that knowlege would be deadly to existance.


The Library Guardians allowed a few Human Inquisitors entrence to the Black Library. It was safe to do as they were found to be uncorruptable, they didn't and couldn't have gained access by themselves, they were allowed in and pose no threat because of it.

Ahriman is the person/entity that has come closest to gaining entrence that would have used the information within for his own ends. No other has come so close.



Prince Endymion said:


> This thread had gone on hilhariously too far.
> 
> People have already begun to repeat themselves in their posting and re-posting.
> 
> The Hierarchy of psychic power in 40k is pretty well established, and was listed several times in the first few posts in the this thread. The only discrepency is between the fans of the Chaos gods and the fans of the Emperor, respectively.
> 
> Unfortunately, there can and wil be NO answer for either side about who truly possesses the greater power. Not only is there no official account from GW about either side, but the sides of the story that fans have access to are deeply biased in favor of the codex being referenced.
> 
> Furthermore, people gravitate toward interests their mind can most easily relate to. Fans of the Emperor are thus becouse they find it somehow more logical (in their mind) to relate to that perspective. The reverse is also true about the Chaos gods and their fans.
> 
> What makes perfect sense to one fan may sound completely bogus to a another, and so no consensus will ever be reached.
> 
> Chaos, however, has just the right amount of vague, catch-all phrases such as "the chaos gods are beyond the comprehension of mortal minds", or are ancient beyond the founding of the universe" and so on, that they can never be based, or rebutted.
> 
> It is better that people simply choose what they see as most logical and stick with it, attempting to convice others is juvenile in this regard.


Indeed. Although I think theres no argument. The Emperor is certainly the most powerful Psyker in the Galaxy.

The Chaos Gods are not Psykers.. and there powers and abilities cannot easily be compared to the Emperors. They are beings from seperate dimensions, dimensions which innatley have nothing in common and are complete opposites.

We know that the Emperor posed a threat to the Chaos Gods, so the Chaos Gods stopped warring amongst themselves and set in motion the Horus Heresy to remove the threat. The result was that the Emperor 'ascended' to the Golden Throne, and no longer poses a major threat to the Chaos Gods (in his 'current' state anyway) - hence why they have gone back to warring amongst themselves.

That being said, the Emperor alone is using his immense power to prevent Chaos from completley swamping the galaxy, powering the Astronomican to allow Imperial Warp Travel, Sealing the Imperial Webway Gate and preventing the Sol System from being swamped by Daemons, aswell as guiding the High Lords and other notable Imperials via his Tarot. 

The Emperor and the Chaos Gods are in seperate leagues and cannot easily (maybe cannot be at all) be compared.

I basically argued that because the Emperor posed a threat to Chaos and Chaos removed that threat, that the Emperor's Imperium is crumbling, his existence is one of agony and Chaos is thriving and dominant in M41 that the Chaos Gods would arguably be superior. But I know you'll never agree Prince :grin:


----------



## scolatae

Sethis said:


> Power means nothing without control.
> 
> Magnus had no control. (See what happened to him?)
> 
> Ahriman had no control. (See what happened to the 1k Sons?)
> 
> Rogue Psykers have no control. (Being conduits, rather than self contained individuals)
> 
> Eldrad has control. (Of most of the galaxy  )
> 
> Being able to destroy a planet at will is nothing compared to the power to alter the future so that an individual/race never existed. You would never have a "1v1 Psychic Duel" with Eldrad, because he would already have manipulated you into being possessed by Chaos/dying on another battlefield/being in another part of the galaxy. :biggrin:


In the nicest possible way because I respect your other posts on this subject, Balls Magnus was second only to the Emperor and had incredible control, he was backed into a corner and betrayed by all he held dear then driven into the arms of chaos by Russ.(he was vastly more powerful than Maldacor).


----------



## WanDeRingLunatic

I find it intheresthing that I did not see any mention of Kaldor Dreigo, one of the most badass psykers alive!!!
He is in the warp kicking the deamons asses in the warp, he is untainted by chaos, he has destroyed the realms of the chaos gods many times over and they can not kill him.
He must be in the top 10 psykers of all times, and at least in the top 5 of those who are still alive!!

Some one said Eldar psykers are way stronger then Human psykers with the exception of the Emperor and Magnus the Red.
Hmmm well Dreigo is a strong counter argument to that claim, for example:


When the Seers of Lugganath (an army of the most gifted psykers of the craftworld cast their minds into the realm of Nurgle) invaded the gardens of Nurgle they were totally obliterated by Nurgles jungle. in the end they were turned in to trees that fruit Nurglings. 

On the other hand Kaldor Dreigo burned Nurgles Plague jungle to the ground many times and still escaped unscathed.

He slayed the great Bloodthirster Kar'Voth, set fire to the jungles of Nurgle's domain, defeating the six chosen Daemonettes of Slaanesh, the Six Sisters, and destroying the fortress of the Lord of Change M'Kachan.

He is kicking the daemons asses IN THE WARP and he is unaffected by chaos!!

He must be one of the top 5 psykers that are alive today!! :victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

WanDeRingLunatic said:


> I find it intheresthing that I did not see any mention of Kaldor Dreigo, one of the most badass psykers alive!!!


That's because you revived a thread which is older than _Codex: Grey Knights_.


----------



## Protoss119

wanderinglunatic said:


> i find it intheresthing that i did not see any mention of kaldor dreigo, one of the most badass psykers alive!!!
> :victory:


ಠ_ಠ

Sorry, I'll come back when I have something more productive.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall!

Can Magnus and Ahriman be considered psykers any more? Their power and fuel both come from Tzeench, so I would see them as extensions of the Chaos God(s), much like any other Greater Daemon. If either fell out of favor with Tzeench and he withdrew his power, Magnus would still be formidible assuming his body doesn't flop to the ground useless with a broken back.

At the time of his turning, Ahriman was very powerful in the Corvidae, but not much in the other disciplines.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

WanDeRingLunatic said:


> I find it intheresthing that I did not see any mention of Kaldor Dreigo, one of the most badass psykers alive!!!
> He is in the warp kicking the deamons asses in the warp, he is untainted by chaos, he has destroyed the realms of the chaos gods many times over and they can not kill him.
> He must be in the top 10 psykers of all times, and at least in the top 5 of those who are still alive!!
> :


I don't consider him an amazingly strong psyker. Rather, his willpower/belief in the Emperor/Imperium is abnormally strong.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Magnus would still be formidible assuming his body doesn't flop to the ground useless with a broken back.


Magnus doesn't have a physical body anymore. The last spell he cast essentially turned him into a daemon. His current form is composed of Warp energy hence why it's very hard for him to manifest in realspace 



> At the time of his turning, Ahriman was very powerful in the Corvidae, but not much in the other disciplines.


He was powerful at everything, he was just less powerful at other disciplines compared to the captains of those other fellowships. Right now, he might be even more powerful because he's Chaos


----------



## MEQinc

WanDeRingLunatic said:


> I find it intheresthing that I did not see any mention of Kaldor Dreigo, one of the most badass psykers alive!!!


Draigo may be badass and a psyker, but that doesn't make him a powerful psyker. 



> he is untainted by chaos, he has destroyed the realms of the chaos gods many times over and they can not kill him.


The Chaos Gods could kill him at will. They don't because it amuses them. His entire existence is at their discretion, if you don't think that's taint I don't know what is. 



> On the other hand Kaldor Dreigo burned Nurgles Plague jungle to the ground many times and still escaped unscathed.


As you say, he has burned it down many times, yet every time it returns exactly to normal. The same is true of every victory he has won, every kill he has ever made. Fleeting. A huge effort on his part undone in seconds by the power of the warp. That's why he exists. So the Chaos Gods can rub the nose of the most pious servant of the Imperium in his own uselessness.


----------



## Protoss119

Just going to throw Magister Sevrin Loth of the Red Scorpions out there, and then I'll be on my way. In addition to his psychic might, he is also unusually martially inclined for a Librarian.


----------



## Chompy Bits

Eh, seeing as it's already been necro'd... Hyperion AKA Zael Effernetti should get a mention IMO.



His latent power allowed him to literally burn out a blank, even while he was completely untrained and pretty much comatose.

And let's not forget what he did to the Black Blade of Angron (a friggin' demon prince of _Khorne_ no less) through sheer psychic power.


He is noted as being a particular powerful psyker, even amongst the Grey Knights, which is definitely saying something.


----------



## Omoroule

I have dug up some information relevant to the discussion, because what psyker discussion would be complete without some eldar power. :victory: Prepare yourselves for text!

Someone earlier mentioned the lack of information on dark eldar psykers. There is a good reason for this, which is elaborated on in "Path of the Renegade."

"The manifold gifts of the Eldar extended to very considerable psychic prowess and their ancient civilization had been built as much with thoughts as hands. But after the Fall the use of psychic powers became a sure way to attract deamons ... It was a hard vice to resist ... but the eldar kindred of Commoragh and its satellites soon learned to shun their psychic gifts, and to destroy those who pursued them despite the consequences. Now every scrap of their mental training focused on internalizing their powers and hiding their presence from She Who Thirsts." 
Path of the Renegade pg. 30-31

So the dark eldar do not openly practice as psykers, as it attracts unwanted demonic attention. It is also important to note that the dark kin do not use soul stones, like their craftworld cousins, and instead are regenerated by regrowing their body by the haemunculi using a piece of the old body. It is possible that soul stones offer some kind of protection from the warp, but this is not elaborated upon as far as I can tell...

Secondly, there was some confusion as to who are the stewards of the Black Library are. This subject is touched upon in "Path of the Outcast." 

"The Black Library of Chaos - Deep in the weft and folds of the webway is a craftworld unlike any other. It was to here that the Laughing God, Cegorach, first traveled when he escaped the clutches of She Who Thirsts. The scholars who dwelt upon the craftworld were surprised to see the god appearing among them, but he stilled their excitement and related to them his tale, and that of what had happened to the other gods. The Laughing God finished his narrative and disappeared, instructing the scholars and their protectors not to forget what he had told them. Thus was the Black Library founded, and the first of the Harlequins created. From the Black Library the followers of Cegorach travel far and wide, searching for all knowledge of the powers of Chaos and the manner of the dark gods of the Othersea. Artefacts of Chaos are brought here, for study and destruction, and within thousands of grimoires and tomes and volumes and tracts has been gathered an unprecedented literature concerning the warp and its denizens." 
Path of the Outcast pgs. 147,148

So there you have it. The Harlequins are the masters of the Black Library, which has been canonized as a craftworld. This makes sense since it exists within the webway, like Commoragh, and the Harlequins are known to be masters of travelling the webway and its myriad pathways. Since it appears to be a vast collection of Chaos knowledge and artefacts then naturally the eldar would not want any Chaos sorcerers gaining entry.

As to the galaxy's most powerful psykers? Well, I am sure at least a couple humans would be up there, but considering that the eldar society nurtures and fosters growth of such naturally talented psychic beings, instead of stamping out most of them, then I am sure they would rank pretty high on the list. Unfortunately, since there has not been much eldar material released aside from codecies, then the main one that we know of is Eldrad, of course. :king:


----------



## Svartmetall

In 'Betrayer', it says that the Warp energy that went into the Ruinstorm that ends up Daemon-Prince-ifying Angron is the single largest amount of psychic energy ever channelled by one being...in this case, that being is Lorgar.


----------



## Shroomance

this is a biased eldar players point of view, Ghazkhull thraka started armageddon, Eldrad just saw it coming, if your talking about the war for armageddon, if your actually talking about the end times, again eldrad just saw it coming Abaddon started it, he did not defeat a blackstone fortress by himself he put one in a dormant state and it nearly killed him, Magnus is by far the stronger psyker of the 2, even ranking the Chaos gods in any order is also incorrect, as they have a distinct order of Psychic power, Tzeentch first, come on he is the Chaos God of magic after all, then nurgle, then slaanesh, these to can be debated, slaanesh maybe more powerful, but is a hell of a lot more subtle than Nurgle, than Khorne who despises psychic trickery


----------



## darkreever

The thread is three years old now, so keep in mind any opinion brought to the table is going up against slightly more aged material.


----------



## Serpion5

darkreever said:


> The thread is three years old now, so keep in mind any opinion brought to the table is going up against slightly more aged material.


Actually Reever, the OP was posted in '09, so really it's more like eight years old. :laugh: 

Also, on topic, since we're mentioning powerful psykers I'm gonna toss out the Doom of Malan'Tai, a zoanthrope mutant that fed off the souls of an entire craftworld and obliterated every living inhabitant of it. And given that it was never found, there's no telling where it might turn up again, especially if it somehow ended up in the webway.


----------



## Brother Lucian

Perhaps its time with an updated list. Ezekiel with his feats in his titular book definitely ranks up there with the other mental powerhouses.


----------

